# January Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## ArcticCat (Dec 1, 2012)

Mine was left out.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...o-contest/124652-january-photo-contest-8.html


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

That's because it didn't fit with this month's theme.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

How in the heck to choose just one!


----------



## ArcticCat (Dec 1, 2012)

tobysmommy said:


> That's because it didn't fit with this month's theme.


Came back from long walk, thought theme was Paws, my fault.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

This month is going to be hard.........they are all so good!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

it was so hard to choose just one!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I finally voted and will now bump this up to see if we can get more votes in.....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I voted the very first day and egad it was one of those types of contests where I could have honestly picked a handful if I could have. Loved all the pics.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great pictures. It's hard to choose, I have to look again and again.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I see we have 69 votes so far.......


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes, and we sure could use some more - there are only 2 days left to vote! I know it's really tough this month, but please vote if you haven't done so.


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

Voted! bump it up!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Hands down this is the toughest to choose. All of these pics should be made into a calender! Love, love, love them ♥


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, it looks like we have a winner. Congratulations, *Bentleysmom*! You get to choose the theme for February. PM coming your way! 

Thank you, everyone, for voting this month. I know it was a tough one.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Joyce great picture!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)




----------

